# Anyone in the uk near East Yorkshire?



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a friend who is in desperate need to re home her three girls, they must all stay together as they always have been together,

Here's some photos of two of them,
They are a little nervous so need a experienced rat owner, 
I would take them in myself but I have no room for another cage,
Someone help if possible! 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Aww they're all so pretty!

If she can't find anyone, she could call her local Pets at Home as they take in animals for rehoming that their owners can't look after/don't want anymore, I've had a hamster and three rats from the 'rescue centre' part of my local store. They take good care of them until they're rehomed (rat-friendly litter and enrichment) and it's their policy not to separate ones that come in a group.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah I suppose, I just don't like the idea of pet shops really, but I suppose they're not mine, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I would put tnem on http://www.fancyratsforum.co.uk/ its the main uk rat forum and has a good rescue section for rats looking for homes. Also of you pass on details to me (theres a layout on fr that has lots of useful info) I will pop it on my facebook and club sitw, I know a fair few rat people around yorkshire.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks ill pm you now! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redthedog (May 26, 2013)

Ratfinx said:


> I have a friend who is in desperate need to re home her three girls, they must all stay together as they always have been together,Here's some photos of two of them,They are a little nervous so need a experienced rat owner, I would take them in myself but I have no room for another cage,Someone help if possible!
> View attachment 29314
> View attachment 29322
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 HiDid you ever find anyone to take the girls?


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I didn't but the girl did, I just hope they went to a good home 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

